# Deluxe 28 - How to Access Headlight Bulbs?



## White Out (Aug 12, 2015)

I recently added heated hand grips to my Deluxe 28 model 921022. The heated grip wire assembly came with one headlight plugin and I spliced in another and added another headlight to the left side of the handle bars so I have one headlight on both the right and left sides. Everything works great.

I want to replace the OEM halogen bulbs in the headlight assemblies with some 12V 4W MR16 LED Bulbs as noted in the following post…

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/23737-ariens-headlights-leds.html

Problem is that I don’t know if I can access the bulbs in the headlights to replace them. The assemblies (OEM part 04136200, see photos) come with a thick rubber cover over the whole thing and I don’t know if it’s designed to be removed to replace the bulb or not…? I don’t want to damage the assemblies trying to remove it. Does anybody know if these can have the bulbs replaced or if I would have to buy an entire new assembly when a bulb burns out?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Put a tiny screwdriver in between the headlight casing and the rubber of the housing all around 360 deg and push out the bulb from behind. It is a tight fit but they will wiggle out. spray some soapy water or use wd40 to make it slippery. Don't give up.
I wonder if the bulbs are screwed into that black ring ? did you try turning the bulbs a bit? My led bulbs had a steel ring around them I think.


----------



## White Out (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks. I'll give it a try tonight and see what I can come up with. It's hard to tell if the lens that the bulb is behind comes off or not but I'll see what I can figure out.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Take a pair of needle nose plyers & see if you can turn the bulb counter clockwise from behind ( back side of the bulb ) just to see if the bulb will loosen off the ring ,if you do in fact have a ring on the bulb. If this works
maybe you can pop the ring out and then the bulb. Good luck.
Its been awhile since I did my led mod.


----------

